# The All-Glass Roof of 1974



## SSonnentag (Mar 30, 2017)

Just a bit from history.

*1974 Maserati Medici*


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

SSonnentag said:


> Just a bit from history.
> 
> *1974 Maserati Medici*


And already green, over 40 years ago!!


----------



## Watts4me (Nov 25, 2016)

I wonder if the glass had any kind of UV protection


----------

